# Confusion regarding verification by Case Officer.



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Fellow Expats,

I hope that you are doing good.

I have been invited for 189 visa by Australian government on 1st September. I have some queries regarding the verification done by the CO. Will they contact my HR head (as I have got the experience letter signed by her) for verification ? If this is the case, then do I need to tell my company that I have applied for Australian PR ? What are the chances that they will contact my company and verify my records ?

Hoping that you would answer my queries.

Perhaps senior expats and moderators can help me from their own experience. 

Best Regards,
B. Mann


----------



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone..??


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Unless it is from a well known highly respected company it is highly likely the person will be contacted to verify your claims of employment. They would likely contact the person giving the reference but could contact anyone. I wouldn't bother telling your line manager if you have a reference from HR


----------



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Shel,

Thanks for replying. I didn't tell my HR that I am applying for Australian PR due to you know what reasons !!  Now I am in a fix that whether i should tell them that I have applied for PR so that they can reply accordingly if anyone is calling them from the Australian immigration front.

If I tell them they will be extra careful on my work and appraisal part, their behavior might change towards me. If I don't they might not be prepared for it if someone contacts them and might give some other reply..!! 

What to do and what not to do..!!

What did the other senior expats and moderators do in their own cases.??:confused2:

Please help..

Best Regards,
B. Mann


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

If you want them to answer correctly you will have to tell them. I can understand why you do not want to, I have heard the tales of how badly employers can treat people if they think they are leaving. Perssonally I think they will be more angry if you did not tell them and they found out by other means. What did you tell the HR person the reference was for?


----------



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for replying Shel,

I didn't lie to them in the first place, as I needed to show experience for certification purposes also. I guess then I will have to bite the bullet and tell them anyways..!!

Just thinking wishfully if their was any work around ?? :confused2

Best Regards,
B. Mann


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Tell them but tell them visa process takes a couple of years and it is simply to keep your options open for many years from now for your children & grandchildren and you have no intention of leaving any time soon. 

Maybe others with experience of job verification in India have better ideas.


----------



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice one shel..   . Thanks for the advice.

Any Indian Expat wants to have a swing at this question..?? :boxing:

Best Regards,
B. Mann


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't realize this...
I thought if we get an hr letter on company letter head... it is good enough proof and they wont contact!

I said I m sponsor for my parents visa, who are gng for tour..
They bought it n gave me letter!

Mine is a reputed mnc.. I hope they dont make a verification call!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

They don't always but you can never guess who they will and won't check on. If all your other evidence is good, wage slips from same company for the period, tax documents & other references are all good they might not. Fingers crossed they don't check.


----------

